

Art of Resistance – The Social Network Anatomy of a Kinetic Activist Group - piokuc
http://datascientistinsights.com/2014/02/18/art-of-resistance-the-social-network-anatomy-of-a-kinetic-activist-group/
&quot;As a data scientist that works in the intelligence community [...] 
In a recent project, we were tasked by a client to determine if Greenpeace was or could become a significant disruptive geopolitical force&quot;
======
piokuc
"As a data scientist that works in the intelligence community [...] In a
recent project, we were tasked by a client to determine if Greenpeace was or
could become a significant disruptive geopolitical force"

